# Juwel Rio 240 or Fluval Roma 240?



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I am looking at buying a tank in the region of 240 litres to house Mbuna. With no experience of these 2 companies, I cannot decide between a Juwel Rio 240 and Fluval Roma 240 (the latest version).I was wondering if anyone could help me with my decision.

My requirements for the tank are:
It looks nice (I prefer the Roma)
It is the most reliable and will last for years
It is supplied with good quality equipment (filter, heater etc)
Accessing and cleaning the tank is easy
The tank and cabinet can withstand a lot of weight (rocks)

Also, I found the the Rio had a problem with its lighting unit, while the Roma had issues without evaporated water dripping out of the tank. Are these problems still common in the latest versions?

I would really appreciate it if someone could list the pros and cons of these tanks, along with problems associated with them.

Thanks


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

*** got a juwel RIO 180, really like the tank and doing well growing plants with the built in lights. So I guess you might have algae problems if you're not growing plants. The filter that comes with it isn't great. Im lightly stocked and fully planted so it goes ok but I think you´d want to remove it (which is a bit of a hassle it's siliconed in) and use a canister filter instead.

Cleaning the tank and maintenance etc. works all fine and the cabinet is strong. I have changed out the heater on mine though, I had a juwel tank before and had no problems with the heater but the one that came with the rio 180 just didn't heat enough after around a year.

I've had my tank for almost 3 years now and it's all fine. Never had a fluvel roma.


----------



## Siggav (Jul 31, 2009)

To add, here's my rio set up, it's not quite in full display tank condition atm, but Im very happy with it










Only cichlids I've got in there are a few german blue rams, rest is mostly tetras,


----------



## Tayster100 (Aug 4, 2012)

Right now I am swaying towards the Roma because I prefer its looks, and it comes with an external filter which is a big plus for me.

However, I have heard that Fluval tanks are made on manufacturing lines in China, while Juwels are made in Germany. Is this true, and does this mean that Juwel tanks are overall better quality?

I would really appreciate of someone with experience of both makes could comment on their quality.

Thanks


----------

